# How can I get a job as a dog trainer?



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello.

I'm currently working as an artist painting portraits and buildings but the work is so few and far between, I was thinking about becoming a dog trainer as I just love training my own dog and I think I'm doing a good job because he's quite well behaved (He's not perfect but I'm sure no dog is!)

I was wondering how to go about becoming a dog trainer?

I was thinking of becoming more of a dog behaviourist/trainer like Cesar Millan. I'm not sure a lot of you are fans of his as I've heard some negative feedback after mentioning him but I think he's really good with dogs.

Any help and advice would be appreciated... I'm pretty sure that I will need training to become a trainer first!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm currently working as an artist painting portraits and buildings but the work is so few and far between, I was thinking about becoming a dog trainer as I just love training my own dog and I think I'm doing a good job because he's quite well behaved (He's not perfect but I'm sure no dog is!)
> 
> ...


Most dog people can't stand CM, for a very good reasons, his methods are not force free, if you advertise yourself as wanting to be like him your going to have a hard time from people.

So many people gave you advise in previous post, go volunteer at rescue, go volunteer at a training school near you, you will have to look at saving money for courses also, if you get volunteer experience you can look at guide dogs for the blind etc, join the Army they will train you. In this day and age, with people being so savvy about dogs and trainers you will need an official qualification to attract clients.

Trainer and behaviorist are two different things so you will have to decide which you want. It's also not just about how you get on with the dogs, to be paid to do a job you need to have good people skills too..


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

CM is unpopular for good reason. If you start studying actual dog behaviour and the various training / behaviour modification methods available, you'll soon see why. 
CM has virtually zero understanding of dog behaviour (frankly he spouts old wives tales and crap he's made up), his methods are cruel, unnecessary, and often dangerous and IMO he's not actually any good - I certainly wouldn't consider it a success to get myself or someone else bitten as often as he does!!

In the first stage I would suggest starting to educate yourself the cheap and easy way - using books and the net. There are some great resources out there. Some of the "greats" IMO inc Ian Dunbar, Kikopup (Emily Larlham), Jean Donaldson, Patricia McConnell, etc. Get yourself a good understanding of dog behaviour, learning theory (ie how animals learn), and training methods inc the pros and cons.

Personally I like a combination of education and experience when looking for a trainer or behaviourist, so I would recommend both. Courses vary from those aimed at interested pet owner, to masters degrees. It all depends on how far you want to go and how much time and money you have available.

Think Dog courses seem to be highly recommended and Steve Mann is good too. COAPE also looks promising. At a later stage you might consider the APDT instructors course or something similar.

For experience, anything involving working with dogs will help. Working with kennels, rescues, or at a local training club for example. This should give you the opportunity to work with different breeds and types of dogs, some who are slower or faster to learn, have different motivations, different problems etc. It will also improve your handling and basic training skills.

I'm all for anyone wanting to go into this field and researching it properly - though be warned its not well paid and often means working unsociable hours (ie evenings and weekends). But please stay away from CM style training and the dominance crap that goes with it.


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

Well thank you guys for your enlightenment. I've really learned alot!

So basically I'd be putting a lot of time and money into getting me prepared and properly trained for this vocation but get hardly anything back?
"It's poorly paid"
I sure can pick 'em can't I (careers that is).
This is something I'd really be interested in, but I really need a well paying job as I'm rather struggling right now and have a family to support. I'm quite disappointed.

And as for CM I've mentioned him a lot around this forum not knowing that people thought he was so bad.
I don't really know yet who is credible and who is not.
I've watched so many dog trainers and behaviorists I wouldn't know who is correct or not in their methods you see.
I guess I'm just learning a bit from each of them, trying them out and picking out which ones are best for me


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It's not rocket science. Any method that stresses the dog, causes it to shut down or bite is obviously not to be recommended. That can't be called training IMO. Abuse is a better word.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

> So basically I'd be putting a lot of time and money into getting me prepared and properly trained for this vocation but get hardly anything back?
> "It's poorly paid"
> I sure can pick 'em can't I (careers that is).
> This is something I'd really be interested in, but I really need a well paying job as I'm rather struggling right now and have a family to support. I'm quite disappointed.


That's the problem with animal work I'm afraid - long hours and poor pay are pretty standard. It's a vocation - you have to do it for the love of it, not for the money. Of course, many people do make a succesfull living out of it, but it isn't easy and there is a lot of competition, and very very few actually make what I would call "good" money.

If its something you still think you are interested in I would suggest starting with the cheap and easy ways to get into it (don't worry about expensive courses until later); i.e. volunteering at a rescue or with a good training club, and of course doing stuff with your own dogs and doing plenty of research.



> And as for CM I've mentioned him a lot around this forum not knowing that people thought he was so bad.
> I don't really know yet who is credible and who is not.
> I've watched so many dog trainers and behaviorists I wouldn't know who is correct or not in their methods you see.
> I guess I'm just learning a bit from each of them, trying them out and picking out which ones are best for me


We can help you there 

Of course we all have different opinions when it comes to training, but you'll find that trainers or methods are clearly liked or disliked.

If you want ideas of who is good just look around in the dog chat or training sections of the forum, there are also recommended reading lists and links to great websites etc.

When you are assessing a trainer, take several things into account:

1) Are their claims backed up by evidence? Some trainers / behaviourists will base their ideas and methods on a sound scientific understanding of dog behaviour and learning theory. Others have no evidence whatsoever to back them up.

2) How in depth do they go? As a rule, behaviourists tend to dig deeper than pure trainers - but the best of both will look at possible causes of unwanted behaviours and choose the most appropriate methods to solve them. I would run from anyone who believes there is only one answer to every question, or one method for every dog.

To give an example of this. A dog pulls on the lead...

Possible causes? 
Basic lack of training, fear, overexcitement or arousal, desire to get to the park / lampost / bitch on heat in the next street etc, dog naturally has a faster normal walking pace than owner, opposition reflex (the tendency to pull against pressure rather than go with it), lack of motivation for walking on a loose leash, etc etc.

Possible ways to stop leash pulling?
Management with a headcollar or front clip harness, stopping dead when the lead is tight and only walking when it is slack, changing direction when the dog pulls, using a clicker to mark and then reward correct behaviour, using treats at intervals for correct positioning (eg initially for standing in correct position, then for two steps at heel, then 4 steps etc), teaching the dog to yield to pressure eg the "silky leash" technique, using systematic desensitisation to overcome fears, using self-control exercises, or punishing the dog by yelling, hitting, using rattle cans, shock, choke or prong collars.

If a trainer (like CM!) simply claims "dogs pull because they are being dominant" they are not bothering to look at the behaviour and massively oversimplifying everything. Then stating the best / only way to teach a dog not to pull is to yank on an aversive collar, cause pain or cut off air supply, or kick it in the guts is simply a lie.

3) Look at how succesful they are. Does this trainer frequently suggest the dog can't be fixed? Do they get bitten a lot or get other people hurt? Does the dog actually seem better as a result of their methods?

4) Look into the trainers own background. Do they have any relevent qualifications? What experience do they have? Are they a member of a reputable organisation like the APDT, APBC, or COAPE?

5) Most important of all *look at the dogs*! Try doing a bit of research into calming signals and signs of stress and fear in dogs, then try watching CM without the sound. See how many times you see a dog run away, cower, lick lip, roll over, piss itself, bite, show the whites of its eyes, etc. If the dogs are not happy, you shouldn't be either. There is no excuse for cruelty in the name of training.

6) Finally, listen to your gut. If you can't help but think it seems "wrong" to hit / kick / shock / choke a dog in the name of training then don't do it!

ETA: You might want to rethink your line that "an obedient dog is a thrill to be around, anything less is a burden".

Frankly I personally find that extremely sad, and a touch arrogant. A "disobedient" dog may be simply untrained, or confused, or terrified, or overexcited, or unmotivated. He or she may still be a thrill to be around, may still be a fabulous companion, may be thought of as a project or a challenge - but a burden? If that is really how you feel about dogs that aren't perfectly obedient then tbh dog training is probably not for you!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm currently working as an artist painting portraits and buildings but the work is so few and far between, I was thinking about becoming a dog trainer as I just love training my own dog and I think I'm doing a good job because he's quite well behaved (He's not perfect but I'm sure no dog is!)
> 
> ...


I think Cesar Millan and dog training in the same sentence is bound to ruffle a few feathers! If you want to be taken seriously maybe you need to look for another ' roll model'


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

DT said:


> I think Cesar Millan and dog training in the same sentence is bound to ruffle a few feathers! If you want to be taken seriously maybe you need to look for another ' roll model'


Nice pun, DT!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

If you want to start looking into it here are some links worth checking out: (if I can make the links work lol)

Mus Musculus, Ph.D. | Science of Dogs

This is a new one to me, but seems interesting - highly qualified individual with some interesting blog posts on behaviour in general as well as more specific dog stuff = all backed up with evidence.

Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK

The Association of Pet Dog Trainers - one of the organisations trainers with appropriate training, experience and ethics can join. Some good info and a nice reading list.

The APBC | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors

The Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors - another organisation with high standards of ethics, education etc. Good info on careers and available courses if you want to go all the way.

Dogmantics Dog Training | Progressive Reinforcement Dog Training

Emily Larlham (Kikopup) site - think she's fab, very watchable and easy to understand, very high ethics.

Dog Star Daily

Dr Ian Dunbar (often called one of the forefathers of modern dog training) and co. Loads of articles here, plus his books available online (before and after getting your puppy).

Karen Pryor Clicker Training | The Leader in Positive Reinforcement Training

Karen Pryor and co (also suggest reading her book "Don't shoot the dog" which explains plenty of behavioural science stuff.) Lots of good articles on the blog, vids etc.

Home

Another organisation of good trainers - good ethics, and great practical courses for trainers. I think Steve Mann also has his own website.

Dog training courses and dog behaviour courses ThinkDog

Website of the Think Dog courses by Sarah Whitehead. These seem to be highly recommended; both practical and theoretical courses available, as well as seminars.

COAPE - Centre of Applied Pet Ethology, Pet Behaviour Courses
CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers

I believe these 2 are two sides of the same coin (related in some way at least). Lots of courses on behaviour, behaviourists can become members with the right training, education and ethics.

You'll find these guys all differ from eachother - they don't all use or agree on the same methods, but they have a lot of overlap. They can all give you ideas on training humanely and effectively without pain and fear, and on how to get into the industry.

Hope you find this useful


----------



## Facet (Aug 27, 2013)

That post is addressed at Colette.

I want to thank you for such a complex answer and links to valuable resources. Some of them I was already familiar with, but some are new to me and will definitely help me to develop.

I came to the UK in May this year. I gave up over 10-year-long career in customer service language training and started working with animals. First I volunteered in a rescue centre in Poland for 2 years. Then I decided it is what I want to do, came to the UK as it offers more animal job prospects and started working in boarding kennels and cattery.

I plan to develop into the profession of a behaviorist and work in a rescue centre helping animals to get a second chance and be rehomed. I know the job is not the best paid one, but I asked myself a question: Do you want to have money or life? And I am interested in making the best of my life, which does not mean to me collecting goods. 

So thank you once more for the time you devoted to writing such a complex answer. It will definitely help me to develop and reach my goal.

Maciej and Facet (Bavarian Mountain Hound)


----------



## PetsDontGo (Jan 9, 2014)

There are no formal qualifications to become a dog trainer, if you google dog training you should find several organisations offering dog training courses. Some offer online training and others you will have to visit their premises.

I use positive reinforcement using treats and a clicker. If i was looking for a dog trainer I would stay well clear of anyone who used CM techniques. We invite dogs into our home because we want a family pet, someone to love and show affection to. Not to pin it to the ground in a threatening behaviour.


----------



## Super Woofers (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi, look up IMDT. Institute of Modern Dog Trainers. Excellent courses and teaching, I highly recommend. I'm still in touch with the others I met and has a good support network.

Agree with comments above re. Cesar Milan


----------

